# Just say no, just say no, just say no...



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I REALLY need to stay away from the animal shelter  
Saw this lil' guy today and fell in love. He was sooo sweet, and loved my 4 yr old. After playing with him a bit in the yard, I asked the girl..just out of curiousity, if she could look up what he was. I figured some kind of terrier?? She didn't know, either. She came back, and said his file was pulled. So, he'd been adopted.
Bummer, but for the best. We're no longer in the market for a new pup.
I went home.
Thought about him all day, and called around 3:00. Asked the guy if he'd actually been adopted, or just had an ap on him. He said neither. I told her what the chick said, and he told me there was another in there yesterday and he'd just moved up. So, he was available. UGH!
Sooo...I took all four boys back up there after school. Of course, they loved him. He was all over them. Which was a plus, seeing as four boys comin' at you can be very intimidating for a small doggie. He cuddled my neck when I picked him up. He was just a real sweetie.

I guess he'd had about 8, or 9 people ask about him through out the day and everyone was told he wasn't available by this girl. But, now here I was. Back because I couldn't stop thinking about him, and now he could possibly be mine????
So, yes..I put in an ap :doh:
I know I'll get approved because they love me there, lol. They asked me when I wanted to come get him, etc.

The 411 on this guy, breed unknown. The one guy said a brussel griffon. Um, don't think so. Maybe a lasha apso??(which I hope not, cause I can't say it to save my life, lol)
Found in a park. And they think he's about 10 months old.
No clue if he's house broken.
I noticed an obvious limp, which could be nothing or obviously something major. They hadn't noticed. The vet is going to check him first thing in the morning.

I really think I'm going to call and tell them that I'm going to pass. I know he'll get scooped up right away. But, I worry about many things. One, the leg. My other two rough house and play non stop. He could seriously have a problem if there's something wrong.

Anyways, just wanted to share my doggie fix for the day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Tritia, no help from me!!! if you don't snap him up I am going to come and snap him up!!! He is one of the most adorable dogs I have ever seen. With training that is face made for the big screen. Oh I am going to be thinking about him all night. 

I would say maybe some brussel's griffon, some terrier and maybe even some Havanese...what a ya think? you must take him.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How can you pass that up? He's adorable and sounds like a real lover! The limp could be a strain from being loose in the park. Ah.....I guess I'm not any help either.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

OH BOY! No help from me either. That picture of him with your son is priceless! I would see what the vet has to say about his leg, just to be on the "cautious" side of things. As you said, your boys are very rough housers. <<< is that a word? oh well, it is now! 
DO let us know what you decide. He's very very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

BrookenKona said:


> OH BOY! No help from me either. That picture of him with your son is priceless! I would see what the vet has to say about his leg, just to be on the "cautious" side of things. As you said, your boys are very rough housers. <<< is that a word? oh well, it is now!
> DO let us know what you decide. He's very very cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Not my boys, my doggies are rough. The kiddos are oddly very calm children, lol.

And yea, nobody is helping, ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

No help here. I don't think you are anywhere near PA or I would come and get him myself. He has a face that is pretty tough to resist.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Tritia said:


> Not my boys, my doggies are rough. The kiddos are oddly very calm children, lol.
> 
> And yea, nobody is helping, ound:


Ya, I noticed you said the doggies... that's a bit more un-manageable than the human boys....  Oh, you should still get that little cute furry thing!!!!!!!
He just loves you and your boys... aw..... puppy face!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, he's gorgeous. I would have scooped him up in a flash too. Maybe he stepped on something and hurt his paw. I've had that happen more than once with a dog. 

Sorry, no help from me. I think you should have him join your family. He looks like he belongs and he's such a love.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just say Yes, Yes, Yes! Have you named him yet?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Tritia, what have you done? lol That is one face that is very hard to say 'no' to! He's beautiful and the colors are magnificent, but what about personality and health? It is good that the vet is checking him out. I'd be a little worried too since you know your other dogs are boisterous and can get rowdy. Is he neutered? He may have got lost, the poor thing. Oh, how heartbreaking!!!!! I don't know what to tell you, hon. It's either your head or your heart that is going to win. 

Sleep on it and see what comes to you in the morning. ((hugs))


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

So what's his name?
Do tell!!! Oh he's so cute!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

OK...you can add me to the "NO HELP" list...

My, God, what a cutie!

All I can say is, if you say NO, you have WAY MORE willpower than I do!

And WHO CARES what kind he is??!!

Oh, my....


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

There must be a reason you were thinking about him all day......


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh my! He is adorable! I would have a hard time saying no to that, I feel for you. He is sooooo pretty and looks so sweet.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Tricia,
Congratulations! He's adorable! That face, those eyes, and the coloring!:whoo:
Oh wait....he's a maybe  I'm just teasing...can you bring your dogs in to meet? That's what they do at our shelter, and even have "experts" to help determine if they think there will be a problem if you're concerned.

I agree, the second picture does look like he has some brussles griffon in his little face, and that picture with your son, looking at each other.....priceless!

Best of luck with your decision!
Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I just signed the "No help here" list!! You took pictures and he has the sweetest face--what do you expect from us?

I know, you expect one of us to get to that shelter before you and take that adorable dog home so you have no choice in the matter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

.....JUST DO IT!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I vote yes.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Since he just came up for adoption, he didn't have a name....


Till I called him Brody


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

No help from me either . . . and I love the name "Brody"

Arlene


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

Brody! Perfect!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He is just precious - love the picture of him looking at your son - so sweet.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

OMG, Brody is ABSOLUTELY darling!!! How could you pass on that poor dear? How could you pass??? I couldn't!!!
Go get him!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay that picture of your little boy and Brody, um, hello! They are in love.

Good luck. I'm so thinking he would have a wonderful life with you and your boys.

Oh, and if something happens to my husband and he's abducted by aliens or something, I am so becoming "the crazy dog lady."
:biggrin1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:

Oh, and if something happens to my husband and he's abducted by aliens or something, I am so becoming "the crazy dog lady."
:biggrin1:[/QUOTE]

...I always said that if it weren't for "HUSBANDS", that woman would have wayyyy more dogs!!!:whoo:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Okay that picture of your little boy and Brody, um, hello! They are in love.
> 
> Good luck. I'm so thinking he would have a wonderful life with you and your boys.
> 
> ...


K, this is one of my biggest fears, lol. As it is, I've got kids who ring my bell, then run off into the yard till my boys go out to see what they want. They're scared cause my yappy pups are soooo loud and yes, ANNOYING! They even bark at my OWN kids when out in the yard. (Cooper also barks at the buzzer from the dryer and at the curtains when the a/c kicks on and moves them) 
Anyone that comes in, gets attacked. Just lots of jumping on them, and kisses. Things WE don't mind, so we've been bad doggie parents and allowed. Others..um, not so much, lol. 
And when I think of how cute a black, white and now brown set of doggies running around would be. I'm afraid I'd be the "crazy dog lady" for SURE!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I think " crazy dog ladies " are THE BEST!!!
Brody is beautiful and the picture of your son holding him is priceless.
I vote YES-YES-YES!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tritia, you do seem to look at Petfinder and the shelter a bit. Are you looking for another dog? If not, oh, I couldn't keep looking and I know it. It would be torture. :hug: One of my close relatives would take walks over to the shelter "just to look" a couple of times a year and would end up bringing a dog or cat home half the time, or would convince a friend to adopt one that stood out to her. Everyone started to jokingly ban her from going anymore. (Single mom with four kids, four dogs and three cats seemed to be a bit much.)

Brody is a cutey!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> *Tritia, you do seem to look at Petfinder and the shelter a bit.* Are you looking for another dog? If not, oh, I couldn't keep looking and I know it. It would be torture. :hug: One of my close relatives would take walks over to the shelter "just to look" a couple of times a year and would end up bringing a dog or cat home half the time, or would convince a friend to adopt one that stood out to her. Everyone started to jokingly ban her from going anymore. (Single mom with four kids, four dogs and three cats seemed to be a bit much.)
> 
> Brody is a cutey!


I'm annoying with all my posts about petfinder pups, huh? LOL.
But, yea..I look constantly. Always have. I'll eventually wean myself away to just a few times a wk, and obsess more on kitchen countertops and paint 

And yea, we were looking for another dog. Then decided to hold off. I've done some fostering here and there, which I love. 
I also go to the shelters several times a wk taking treats, toys and to walk the dogs. I'm sick, I know


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, why say no?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't speak for anyone else, but I know your Petfinder topics don't bother me (and I doubt anyone else is bugged by them). As long as you aren't making yourself crazy, keep doing all of it!

I can't remember where you are (you don't have your location showing in your User CP), but have you considered signing up with Havanese Rescue, Inc.? Granted, your location may keep you from being able to do much, but if the need came up, I think your passion to help could be so beneficial for a Hav that needed help.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I know your Petfinder topics don't bother me (and I doubt anyone else is bugged by them). As long as you aren't making yourself crazy, keep doing all of it!
> 
> I can't remember where you are (you don't have your location showing in your User CP), but have you considered signing up with Havanese Rescue, Inc.? Granted, your location may keep you from being able to do much, but if the need came up, I think your passion to help could be so beneficial for a Hav that needed help.


I'm in Arkansas. And yea, I don't think there's anyone here involved in HRI.

And it doesn't make me any crazier then I already am oohing and aahing over the pups on petfinder. And if by chance I can post one once in awhile that tugs at someone's heartstrings, and they're near by. GREAT


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't think you have to look just at HRI just because we love Havanese.....you found Brody....and he's precious. I personally don't think "crazy dog lady" is a bad title! I understand the problem when people come over...we go through the same thing here, so nobody ever comes over!! HA! But, for the most part, it's just us here and we love our dogs...well, I love my dogs and DH tolorates them most of the time! 

If your heart says yes,, then go pick him up and give him the best home you can with all the love you have! Or, don't, if you really decide that he isn't right for you. I mean, if you want to always wonder what it would have been like......leave him there! LOL
Did I help any??!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Judy A said:


> I don't think you have to look just at HRI just because we love Havanese.....you found Brody....and he's precious. I personally don't think "crazy dog lady" is a bad title! I understand the problem when people come over...we go through the same thing here, so nobody ever comes over!! HA! But, for the most part, it's just us here and we love our dogs...well, I love my dogs and DH tolorates them most of the time!
> 
> If your heart says yes,, then go pick him up and give him the best home you can with all the love you have! *Or, don't, if you really decide that he isn't right for you*. I mean, if you want to always wonder what it would have been like......leave him there! LOL
> Did I help any??!! :biggrin1:


Ya know, I think he could definitly be the right dog for me. BUT..are we right for him? Does that make sense?? Although he seemed to do great with the kids, coming up to each one. Getting on their laps when they sat down (oh goodness, the thought makes me tear up) I don't want him overwhelmed. Not that coming into any new home isn't going to do that. But, you add two spaz dogs, and OY! It's really the leg that has me worrying a lot. I'm going to call and just honestly express my concerns this morning. The one lady tried to tell me his nails were a bit long, and that could be it. I doubt it.
He walks a few steps, then either sits. Or pulls his leg up really fast. He just seemed weak, kwim?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tricia,
I have not posted in a while, but I have to tell you that those pictures of that gorgeous dog with your kids - is priceless. 
Seeing how friendly and sweet he is amazing considering a rescue. He looks so healthy so I assume he wasnt homeless for too long.

I am joining the club of "no help" I say go for it, I bet your kids will be happy.
And just FYI, I love watchin my white, parti, and black/tan running around together. They make a lovely trio!!!! 

Laurie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

You may hate me for this, but I think you are right for him. I clearly saw the look on his face in those photos. You can see it too. I think you're having what we in real estate refer to as "buyer's remorse." You're second guessing yourself. In the pit of my stomach, where all good things come from, I think you're perfect for each other. Of course, you have to decide.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

*SO-o-o-o-o-o??????*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Moko said:


> *SO-o-o-o-o-o??????*


Yeah, sooooooo is Brody coming home today or tomorrow?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Girrllll...no way could you come to this place and ask people to say no to a new puppy....lol! Brody is beautiful! I would almost guess he's got some hav in him, but I'm at a loss for what other breeds he may be. Aren't lhasa's more smooshy faced like the shih tzus? ANYWAY, whatever he is, he's adorable, and that picture of him and your son says it all...he already looks like he's a member of the family. Too sweet!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Tritia, you are not crazy for your shelter visits or petfinder posts! You have a heart of gold! And, FWIW, I think you'd give Brody a wonderful, wonderful life!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, and not to make this more difficult, in that little place where I know things, I can tell you this dog will make you and your family *very* happy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think you will make the right decision. He is a real cutie and with your children what a bonus. I hope he finds a forever home soon!!!!!! You are not a crazy dog lady...I have four and would have more it hubby would let me....I think???


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, you guys are making this really hard, LOL. I should have posted this on my decorating board. What was I thinking???? ound:

I'm going to call at 10:00. Who knows, maybe I won't be approved, lol.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Girrllll...no way could you come to this place and ask people to say no to a new puppy....lol! Brody is beautiful! I would almost guess he's got some hav in him, but I'm at a loss for what other breeds he may be. Aren't lhasa's more smooshy faced like the shih tzus? ANYWAY, whatever he is, he's adorable, and that picture of him and your son says it all...he already looks like he's a member of the family. Too sweet!


Yea, and I think they have a bit of the funky bite shih tzus have. His hair is kind of wirey, but doesn't appear to be a big shedder. Least I didn't look like a chia-pet when I put him down like I have with other breeds.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Brody is a cute guy. I also would have trouble passing on him. I think it is wonderful that you are actively trying to help the animal shelter by walking,playing,bringing treats etc. What a wonderful thing to do! You just need to do it "blindfolded"ound: 

I would have the same problem I think!ound:

Good luck with your decision. I know you'll do what's right for Brody and your family!:thumb:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Is it ten yet?????? Waiting here for some good news!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Good luck Tritia ! Once you find out what that limp is all about I am sure it will help with your decision.
He is such a cutie though!:biggrin1:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Girrllll...no way could you come to this place and ask people to say no to a new puppy....lol! QUOTE]
> 
> :bounce::bounce::bounce: ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia said:


> Yea, you guys are making this really hard, LOL. I should have posted this on my decorating board. What was I thinking???? ound:
> 
> I'm going to call at 10:00. Who knows, maybe I won't be approved, lol.


Oh yeah Tritia, if you didn't want this pup you would have posted on the decorating board... they would have said-- "you won't be able to keep fur off your curtains with a third dog."

You came to us because you want little Brody. And he does look like he is already part of the family. And he is just so stinkin cute. I think he looks like a big Havanese.

SOOOOOOO?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> Oh yeah Tritia, if you didn't want this pup you would have posted on the decorating board... they would have said-- "you won't be able to keep fur off your curtains with a third dog."
> 
> You came to us because you want little Brody. And he does look like he is already part of the family. And he is just so stinkin cute. I think he looks like a big Havanese.
> 
> SOOOOOOO?


HAHAHA! They'd actually be more concerned if he MATCHED the curtians 

He does kind of look a bit like a Hav. But, a small one. He's probably only like 10 lbs. Smaller then Cooper for sure.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I thought he looked bigger in the pictures...How cute!!! So have you heard yet?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tritia, I don't know how I missed this thread. Brody is adorable and think he'd be a perfect fit. A new scared puppy hugging your kids? Way too cute! Hopefully the shelter/rescue organization can give you a good idea about his leg and I hope it's just a strain.

Of course you didn't expect us to help you resist him? I've got three dogs and think it's lots of fun.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Trita, Brody is darling and loves your boys too! What are you waiting for, he's a perfect fit!! Keep us up to date on what you decide ~ enquiring minds want to know! :whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I just realized too ~ you need him as then you will have Brody, Cooper, & Daisy, all you need then is an "A"! I have 4 children named Allison, Benjamin, Christopher, & Douglas!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia... I'm pretty sure 10am has come and gone. Where's Brody?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I know, I know! 
I called them, and not sure who was dealing with calls..but he wasn't very nice about my concerns. I told him about the leg. He said he didn't notice. I asked if he could talk to the vet and have her call me. He seemed put off by that. Sorry, but I don't want a dog that could get hurt worse in the first day with one episode of RLH.
He told me they'd already planned on him going home today  But, I could pull my ap if I wanted to.
I told him to just have the vet call.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, that's very annoying! I would call and try to speak to someone else who might have better information. Though I guess you could just wait for the vet to call, too. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sometimes the best way to get things done is to show up there. I have found by phone people in shelter situations get way too many calls. Maybe show up there and get the vet info?

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I called.
I got someone I knew a bit better. She said she'd ask the vet and put me on hold. Came back and said the vet just finished her surgery on him, and didn't notice anything wrong with his leg. I was like..surgery?? WHAT? You operated on his leg, but didn't notice anything wrong?? Then I realized, ohhhh..wait. They must have nuetered him:doh:
But, sheesh..I didn't know they did that the day you adopted them. They expected me to take him home today, just hours after having that done and brought into a new home with four boys and two dogs. Sounds harsh, man. 
She understood my concerns. And said because he's staggering around now (drugs) they could check him tomorrow. I mentioned dh wanting to see him first, and she said that was fine. Even though it's not till Thurs. that he can go. They were good with that, and said we had the first ap on him, but they'd take back ups. I tried to tell her that if they felt they had a better home for him, definitly let him adopt out. She kept telling me we get him first. 
Sooo...that gives me more time to think about this. And take dh to look at him.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh poor baby! I hope they take good care of the darling boy and I hope you DH gets to go look at him. He sure is a cutie! Good luck and will be thinking of you making the decision.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww poor Brody.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Awh poor baby! I hope they take good care of the darling boy and I hope you DH gets to go look at him. He sure is a cutie! Good luck and will be thinking of you making the decision.


I know, I feel bad! Being there now..in pain! 

And I do love your alphabet theory  LOL. 
I hadn't thought of that when I threw a B name in there.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My best friend has been thinking about a dog for yrs. Really wants one, her dh always says "maybe" when they buy a house. They bought a house in Nov.
They have three kids who I think would LOVE this pup.
I told her about him, and she blew me off. Said they just couldn't now. Gary wouldn't want it, etc.
I emailed her pics today.
She just responded..asking for more pics. Because her husband thought he was adorable! 
Sooo..maybe if we don't get him, my best friend will :biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

...with friends like us....

I'm with everyone: "GET HIM" .

What a cutie pie he is. I know that if (actually ...when) I get Carly a little brother or sister, it will definately be an older dog or cat from the shelter. What a wonderful difference to make in an animal's life!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

looks like a great addition to the family.
Congratulations to all people and furballs in your family!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

From the pics I can just tell he has already made himself @ home with your fam! Very sweet!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Will your kids be disappointed if he goes to your friends house? Gosh they looked so perfect together in the pictures!! I hope your DH is ok with it. Will you visit him tomorrow?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh...I'd keep him for you and your boys ~ just too cute to pass up and pass to another family! He looks like he has some Havanese in him. What a sweetie!


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I have to also join in on this one!

I think he is adorable! I love the pics with your family. I wish he was closer to me, if I ever saw a cutie like that one in my local shelter, for sure I would have a new buddy to love.

With his coloring and fur type, maybe a little cairn terrier thrown in the mix?
Now I can't stop thinking about him. 
Good luck with your decision.. if you decide to pass on this little cutie, and your friend says no.. wish I were closer!!! I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

hehehe


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, LOL, he really does look like Benji!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

now dh wants him..just to call him that, LOL. 
guess we'd still be keeping with the B's


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG, is he cute. I'm telling you, he's meant for your family. He's knocking on your door, let him in.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

So you are getting him? :whoo:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> So you are getting him? :whoo:


not 100% sure! 
we're going again to see him on thurs. dh is taking the day off, just to see him


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:whoo:Tritia, I hope it all works out on Thursday to get him. He is a good fit for your family...... you can see it in the pictures, good luck.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, you mean we have to wait until THURSDAY??!! I think I'm going to die. 

I can't believe they would have let the pup out on the same day as his surgery. To a new home, with kids and other dogs? Nope, not a great idea. I'm glad they'll keep him for you until hubby meets him. 

He looks soooooo much like Benji. How cute !


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh my GOODNESS! Look! He IS Benji!!! LOL! What kind of dog was Benji anyway? I loved that dog!
When we adopted from the shelter, they had us pick up pup the day of neutering too. Different from vet offices.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It sounds like it is a tough decison for you. Good luck!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

How cute is he....I hope things work out for you all tommorow. I will be checking all day to see when Benji Brody comes home.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't know...wouldn't you rather be somewhere like a loving home to recuperate than a shelter that doesn't have much time for you? My heart goes out to the little guy.....and Tricia, if my DH EVER had an interest in a dog, I'd be jumping on it!! I sure hope it works out for you and Benji/Brody.....or BB if you can't decide which one he is. You'll probably end up on Leno with one of those brilliant dogs that can do everything!! Hollywood may even call for their next doggy movie.....I mean, come on, this could be your ticket to big money....:whoo::whoo::biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, Yeah, brody is benji!!! He is the spitting image!!!! what are you waiting for??? go get your little boy. You will impressed with how the other dogs know he needs his space. If we can't wait-- you must be going Crazzzzzyyyyy. I don't think I have ever been this excited by someone getting a puppy that wasn't a hav. But then again, he sure looks like one.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*We are not at all enablers, are we? Nope.*


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I'd say your husband is a gonner and you've got a new Benji coming home. He looks exactly like the book. Way too cute. LOL


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

marj, ROFL!! Now you've done it!!

I just checked petfinder, for the heck of it (and to fuel my obession) and he's listed now 
Hmm......
He wasn't yesterday. Guess they want to insure a back up plan.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Tritia, if he is on Petfinder than YOU must take him!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh and just in case you forgot how cute he is since you are no longer looking at the first page of this thread.... me an enabler--uh uh no way! Just look at Benji with your children!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

GEE..those eyes just go straight to the heart and totally disable it, don't they?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This thread is exactly why I do not go to the shelters any more. I would not be able to leave that puppy there. My DH would NEVER go with me to a shelter, he is softer hearted than I am. I was going to get a pup from there when I found/decided on Smarty. The ones near me did not have a small dog at the time I was looking, but so many of them could have won my heart. 

Good luck, He is a real cutie. Had I seen him in my search he would be living with me and I would have never know Smarty or my Forum friends.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy, you're rotten! LOL.


And yes, the eyes definitly do it for me. 


They have him listed as a 6 month old brussel mix "rare find" in a shelter, it says. 
hmmm..I'm still not seeing brussel. Watch him end up 50lbs and shed a LOT ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> This thread is exactly why I do not go to the shelters any more. I would not be able to leave that puppy there. My DH would NEVER go with me to a shelter, he is softer hearted than I am. I was going to get a pup from there when I found/decided on Smarty. The ones near me did not have a small dog at the time I was looking, but so many of them could have won my heart.
> 
> Good luck, He is a real cutie. Had I seen him in my search he would be living with me and I would have never know Smarty or my Forum friends.


I thought the same, had I seen him before Cooper. There'd have been no Cooper. I've always just wanted a shaggy, little benji type pup. And this guy sure fits that. That's what drew me to the Hav. Just that look.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh he has such a pretty coat...love how the sun shines on it!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay California folk, just say to no to this little Blossom....

And, this seems totally legit, as they actually have history, pictures, and a story of her.

If she was in Minneapolis I'd be off today to get her. We have two kennels set up still, because our lovely niece Lucy left today after staying with us for a week.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tritia, this thread is killing me. I can't wait to see what happens tomorrow. Just one more night to sleep...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Okay California folk, just say to no to this little Blossom....
> 
> And, this seems totally legit, as they actually have history, pictures, and a story of her.
> 
> If she was in Minneapolis I'd be off today to get her. We have two kennels set up still, because our lovely niece Lucy left today after staying with us for a week.


Why would you show something like this to me??? I'm telling you, the day is not far off when they'll start calling me the crazy dog lady. If I could I'd bring her home tomorrow.

This place is not good for people like me.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I just called to check on him. And seeing as he's on petfinder, I assumed others would have looked at him today. Guess they didn't because he's back in the clinic, because of his surgery. I was pretty sure that's where they'd put him, and I'm glad they did.
The guy said the vet thought maybe the leg was just a sprain? And because they don't really have any equipment (ultrasound, etc he said) it's hard to really say. Basically, take the chance. If he's broken, deal with it. It's one thing to have a dog that ends up with a problem, and another to get one that you KNOW has one.
If he's still limping or acting weak on that back side tomorrow. Gosh, I don't know...
I'm sure dh will take a pass for sure.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Is there any way your vet would look at him.... as a good will service.....since you are a customer and he might be helping a rescue get a home? He could possibly be getting a new patient, as well. I don't know....I thought it might be worth a shot and it wouldn't hurt to ask!? (am I dreaming here?!)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Of course if Brody/Benji is still limping, you won't know exactly what the problem is and how serious it is, but remember, it doesn't mean for sure it will be bad. Did you read Lu Wyland's stories about precious little Desi? He was a rescue that she fostered until the perfect forever home came along. He had a foot that was misformed and pretty much unuseable, but he's doing great now!  Plus he was always jumping on his brothers and sisters!
Just a thought!
Blossom is just adorable too!
It's probably a good thing we have a 3 dog limit law here.
Beverly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Is there any way your vet would look at him.... as a good will service.....since you are a customer and he might be helping a rescue get a home? He could possibly be getting a new patient, as well. I don't know....I thought it might be worth a shot and it wouldn't hurt to ask!? (am I dreaming here?!)


Hm, it's worth a shot to ask. I take Daisy in there tomorrow to get groomed and her shots. I'll definitly ask them. I'd actually planned on seeing if I could take him right there from the shelter. Just to get a once over as far as worms and stuff. The basset we rescued and took to my mom's had worms really bad. She stayed over night there, which kind of sucked. But, I'd do that with this guy just to make sure he doesn't bring anything to Cooper and Daisy. I'd also like to give him a bath and make sure he's bug free.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Of course if Brody/Benji is still limping, you won't know exactly what the problem is and how serious it is, but remember, it doesn't mean for sure it will be bad. Did you read Lu Wyland's stories about precious little Desi? He was a rescue that she fostered until the perfect forever home came along. He had a foot that was misformed and pretty much unuseable, but he's doing great now!  Plus he was always jumping on his brothers and sisters!
> Just a thought!
> Blossom is just adorable too!
> It's probably a good thing we have a 3 dog limit law here.
> Beverly


I just can't stop thinking about patella problems and all. I know that can get costly. Not to mention my biggest fear of him getting hurt more with the chaos that surrounds me with two other dogs, and four kids


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tritia - Benji (sorry, once you posted that book cover, Brody became Benji for me) is one of the cutest dogs I've ever seen. I so hope this works out for you tomorrow!!! You're dilemma has convinced me - I have to break my petfinder habit, immediately! I'll be thinking about you tomorrow and anxiously awaiting the outcome.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am a havanese grupie....however, I agree - one of the _cutest_ dogs i have ever seen...even my "nondog" DH agreed!!

and I have 2!!!!

take him- you can guarantee him a wonderful life>>>many would be the surragate mommie and daddy...you could find his forever home and know its great!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone needs to snatch him up Tritia--it might as well be you!

That hav puppy in California?I'd snatch that one up in a heart beat as well.......


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you guys see the new HALO puppy posted?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10548743

She was rescued from a puppy mill and only 4 months old - look at her enticing eyes!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

IT'S THURSDAY, IT'S THURSDAY!!! We are all anxiously awaiting the outcome....sure hope Benji can "worm" his way into your life! He could be the non-Hav forum mascot!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just checking in to see how things are going. I hope it turns out great for his leg but I do understand that would be hard. He is a real cutie!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

One of the dogs I rescued many years ago was hobbling around on three legs, holding one up, looking as though it might have been broken. His tail was covered in paint and he was a pathetic sight. It was also teeming rain that day and I was on my way home with bags full of groceries. 

I ran upstairs to dump the bags and try to help that poor helpless baby. He let me gather him up in a bath towel and take him home with me. At the time I had a big shepherd/husky mix and I was terribly worried about his leg. For two days he couldn't put pressure on it at all but I noticed on the third day that he jumped off the sofa and was fearless and interacting well with "Lucky." We called him Hobo because we found him wandering. He was with us for many years to come.

I so know this little fella will make you all so happy. I hope you don't pass on the opportunity.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Julie, thanks for the headsup on the Cali puppy, Blossom. But she is gone, the listing is no longer there. Darn. But sounds like she's found a home, so that's good. Keep up the great work finding these listings, Amy (Posh's mom) . Is this getting confusing with two Amy's on the forum?? ;-)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

One thought about the leg is that he is a puppy and puppies are famous for one, hurting themselves and two being huge babies about it. Hopefully he's doing much better today when you visit. I'm so jealous cause he's such a cutie and I KNOW he's going home with you. You could always make an appointment with your vet or a specialist before you commit. Aren't I terrible?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I might have to drive out and get this gorgeous pup if they decide not to take him!! If I ever found a pup that looked like that, and hugged my kids like that - you couldnt charge me enough!!!
Tricia, I hope you guys keep him, and his leg is ok. We want pictures!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Still waiting???? I am being patient though!!!! well i am trying to be!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, dh who before we left said "we really don't need three dogs", LOVED him. Kept saying what a great tempermant he had. I brought a little toy to see if he was intersted in playing, and he was. We threw it several times..he'd prance after it, and bring it back. Sit, wait for it to be thrown again. Tail wagging non STOP. He didn't jump on us much, but instead sat right next to us when he wanted attention. Again..tail, smackin' the ground. At one point dh was kneeling down petting him, and he put his head on dh's knee and looked up at him. Dh said to the lady helping us "do we need to take him now, because we'd like to get things in order at home first. Tomorrow would be better". Um, HELLO? Discussion!! LOL. I put him back in the cage, with his toy. He sat nicely by the door, big eyes looking at us...tail again, wagging. And that look, omg! Typical shelter dog "take me home" look. Almost made me cry to leave him there. The woman kept telling him we'd come get him tomorrow. All the other dogs around were barking, or shaking with fear/excitement. He was just being a really good boy. (wolf in sheep's clothing, I'm sure, lol)
Is it for sure? We'll see. I wanted to talk to dh more about it when the dog wasn't right there, in our sights. Cause come on, how could anyone say no???
We just got home from picking Daisy up from getting groomed.
Cooper won't stop trying to hump her, she's now whining and hiding under the bed. The inside of her ears got shaved WAY too close, and she's itching and rubbing around on the floor like crazy. While I was vacuuming up some dirt dh tracked in, Cooper pooped two ft away from me. I think it's because he refused to go outside when we got home, because he was too busy trying to hump poor Daisy.
So, needless to say...I need another day to think about it


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*just say yes...just say yes.....just say yes!!!!!*

We can be godparents thru pictures!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It's funny how reality sets in when you get home!! He is adorable though, and he sounds so sweet! It sounds like dh is sold!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You're indecisiveness is killing me!!!!!! As a matter of fact, you remind me so much of myself whenever I'm trying to make a BIG decision! I find it's a lot easier to make your's than it is mine!ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You know you are coming to the wrong place for advice on whether to take an adorable puppy home! Good for you for taking another day (now can someone from SPSL get there quicker?)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Tritia, you are way too rational. But I admire your fortitude and ability to calmly think this through. Your husband and this little guy sound like a match made in heaven.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

He's yours. I think it's time to come to terms with it and just relent. DH is right. He's a love and he knows his people when he sees them. Take him home already . . . or send him to me. I'll love him for you. :biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, Tritia, what a dilemma. I feel for you. Wolf in sheeps clothing, you are too funny. Good luck with your decision. But if it is just too much for you, it sounds like he's so appealing that he'll find another good home quickly. I hope. I don't want to pressure you, truly.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

He is the most adorable puppy I've seen in a long time. I admire your common sense in all of this...and yes, he will definately find a forever home if you decide you have enough to handle. BUT....hubby loves him??? Hmmmmmm Good luck with that! :boink:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia, dont want to pressure you - but Gosh I want him!!!!!! I have three pups and two kids and a business to run, you just figure it out as it come!! Yes, some days I wanted to go to the looney bin just to get away, but it is all worth it!! I hope you guys are able to make an agreeable decision and be happy!! I am sure he will find a fabulous home if it isnt right for you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I WANT HIM!!!!!

Omgosh. He reminds me of my FAVORITE dog when I was a child! And we had ALOT of pets, my mother was a breeder. But we had ONE, very special, rescued mutt that was the BEST, most child-loving, friendly dog of all time and she looked JUST LIKE BENJI. Her name was Benji. lol I am traumatized still to this day for losing that dog. He's adorable, I would take him in a heartbeat if he's as perfect as you describe.

K.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well Kara - just how far away do you really live? LOL 

How cool that your mother was a breeder - what kind(s) of dogs? And you didn't follow in her footsteps? Not sure I could have left that alone.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, How was Benji's leg today? He is by far the cutest pup I have ever seen-- (present Hav company excluded) Let me understand this...you were looking for a 3rd... decided not just yet...but kept looking at shelters and on petfinder...but now you find the perfect pup and you are undecided? 

You know you could always bring him home and one of us could rescue him from you if things didn't work out... 

Seriously, I do admire your cool head-- but I am a gonner-- sounds like DH is too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> Let me understand this...you were looking for a 3rd... decided not just yet...but kept looking at shelters and on petfinder...but now you find the perfect pup and you are undecided?


Haha!! THAT's what I've been thinking! Hmmmm decided not to get a dog but still cruise the shelter and Petfinder often. Filled out an app on this dog, introduced the kids and hubby, got permission all around... What are you waiting for? It sounds like you have a new dog, all you have left to do is bring him home! He is a real cutie and I hope it's just a little sprain. :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Tritia, yes..STOP the self torturing of looking and just snatch him up and bring him home! 

My mom bred poodles for years, but we always had other breeds that were just 'pets'. There were always atleast 5-6 poodles, plus various other rescues, a Spitz, a weenie dog, a chihuhua long before they were popular. My parents are dog lovin' fools. The love ALL dogs. Seriously, I'm not sure if there is a breed they haven't owned yet (besides Havs!) Right now, they have 2 chi's, a golden retriever, a maltese, a yorkie and mix breed of some sort from the shelter. (no, they aren't being bred) Will I ever? lol...who knows, I do know the level of work and commitment involved, if I ever did..it would be when I was an empty nester!  

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, I'm waiting for the big YES with a nice picture accompanying it.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, just gassed up the car...
Weekend is coming and I can be off and running to Arkansas to grab him up..

Like others have said, I want this little guy!!! He is so adorable!!! Sounds like he has the temperment to match his looks.. so.. what is the holdup?? 
Bring him home!!! You are ready to bring another furbaby into your home, your husband has given his okay.. 

How can you say no?? He looks like a perfect fit for your family..

This is an opportunity of a lifetime for you, and for him, he gets a wonderful forever home, and you get a wonderful pooch to love and brag about.. and if you truly decide the time is not right, or he is not the right match for you, where is he?? One of us here will scoop him up.. he is to precious to let go..

JUST SAY YES!!!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree: just say YES! Your DH's on board -- HOW could you NOT???
Adopt that little sweetheart. He is soooo right for your wonderful family! I bet that leg is a sprain. Just tell me patella problems are more common in purebreds and I'll believe it.
That ADORABLE little man needs YOU! GET HIM and then you can stop your petfinder/shelter addiction!!! Makes PERFECT sense!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

His leg seemed fine. I have an appt. at 10:45 at my vet's right after I pick him up. IF I pick him up. We've been at a baseball game all night, and it was a VERY long night. First minor league game in the new stadium, in our area. Five kids, the folks, rushing around to get everyone in bed super late. I'm worn out, and now I've gotta really think about this.

And yea, I know, I know. I'm a nutjob about looking at petfinder and stuff. I've looked for YEARS. I honestly just like seeing the dogs. We bought a new house 2 yrs ago, and I still check all the new listings every, single day. And I'm not buying a house any time soon, either.
But, then I saw him. I didn't want to fall for him. I'd really decided doing foster care was a better route right now. I love when all the kids are in bed, and I look over and see Cooper on the floor next to dh, and Daisy on the couch next to me. I can totally see this guy in the mix, but then I think..man. That's just a LOT of dogs in one house.

I've got guys coming out tomorrow morning at 8 to measure for my new counters. That's the other thing. We'd decided we'd never buy another dog. Only rescue. Then I stared to really want another Hav after coming here. Looked at some hav rescue pups. Then into some breeders. The feeling came back to me, about not wanting to go that route, and figured if we bought new counters. We couldn't afford a hav any time soon 
Then...this guy, sigh.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Tritia said:


> But, then I saw him. I didn't want to fall for him. I'd really decided doing foster care was a better route right now. I love when all the kids are in bed, and I look over and see Cooper on the floor next to dh, and Daisy on the couch next to me. I can totally see this guy in the mix,


Uh-oh, you've FALLEN and you can't get up!!! LOL:biggrin1: (can't help but think of that LifeAlert commercial, babe!)
I am so glad his leg is OK. Listen, I don't want to pressure you, but (in keeping with the tradition of this board), I'm thinking of poor homeless Benji and the wonderful gift of home you could give him! And who cares about another Hav when there's a beautiful Benji out there?? If my humane society had THAT dog, I never would have bought Bonnie! And just listening to how he PLAYED with your DH and asked to be petted!!!! Oh my heart!
Keep us posted! Talk out your feelings, you'll feel better. :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Tricia,
We are all just so excited at the prospect of Benji joining your family! It's easy for us to see all the upsides  those eyes, the loving look with your son, the simple adorableness of him! add to that the fact that your DH likes him and vice versa and it's sounding like a puppy match made in heaven!
Best of luck, we're all pulling for a happy outcome!

Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Tritia--we all think that this dog is a perfect fit for your family, but I sense a resistance on your part that you have been unable to adequately communicate to us. I wish you well with your decision.


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

ahhh, Tritia, you've got us at the edge of our seats... This is more exciting (and stressful) than any cliffhanger shows on TV! I've been chewing my fingers wondering "_she's going for it.... oops, no she's not.... maybe yes... maybe no..._" Never before have I been so glued to the screen awaiting the outcome. op2: :biggrin1:

I'm throwing in my vote with everyone else... Go, Tritia, go! eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

AMI,

The tile in your avatar is just like the tile in my kitchen! lol how cool, we are pretty far from each other 

Tritia..

I have SEVEN kids and a dog, oh, and a husband and a company. 3 dogs is a walk in the park. Dogs are so much easier than hu-kids! 

And cheaper! lol

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

It is a hard decision, Tricia. I just thought I'd let you know that I have three dogs and a husband who didn't really want any. I haven't noticed a big difference between two and three. I have to take all three of mine out on a leash to potty as we don't have a fenced in yard. That does take some time, but I have mastered three leashes pretty well! The trick is to keep Kai, our lab, from getting tangled with the smaller dogs and dragging them around!
Basically, it's just one more happy face, wagging tail when you get home! But you have to do what's right for you....I just pray that Benji will end up in a loving home as he does seem to be the "perfect" little pet!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I really do appreciate the encouragment. 
Now my NEW worry, Daisy. Ugh! She was groomed yesterday, and she's always a bit off after. This time is no exception. And Cooper will NOT leave her alone. He is humping her like there's no tomorrow. He's in his crate right now, just to give her a break. He does this every time she's bathed or groomed. Any clue why? Trying to put his scent back on her or something?? It's got dh and I both very annoyed today and she's not a happy camper. Took me forever to get her to come out from under the bed today. Now she's frozen on the couch and won't move. 
Now, I'm going to say.."here's another one to deal with"  She's going to hate me.

Oh, and is Cooper neutered? No. April 15th, we try for our THIRD time! First, he had a fever, second..they lost his heart rate when they put him under. Needless to say, I've been afraid to go back.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tritia,
I, too, have 3 dogs, but my nest is empty of human kids so my focus is on the dogs. I do see a difference between 2 and 3 dogs. Our 2 Havs play like crazy and the Schnoodle is 3rd man out most of the time. And it's harder for me to walk 3 dogs. And 3 barking dogs at the front door when people come can be overwhelming. Just playing devils' advocate here...

Sounds like you have a lot going on in your life and you are giving lots of consideration about adding Benji to the mix. I certainly respect your decision, if it is not to take him. However, you seem to be going back and forth so something in you strongly wants that dog.

I'm in love with Benji and want him to be with you and your kids. Like lots of other forum members, I feel like taking him too! He is adorable.

Well, I guess you'll make your decision today and the cliff-hanger will be over for the rest of us.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Nan, the three dogs barking at the door...
That's almost my ENTIRE problem with this. My two are such yappers, that they bark at the wind. My mom can't stand either one of them  She comes in the house, armed with grocery bags full of books, just to keep them away from her. And three barking at the door, and following a guest through the house that doesn't care for them, ugh! I usually always put Daisy away when people come over because she'll pee. When she's scared, happy, nervous..that's just what she does. When we come in, we have to ignore her or she'll pee on the floor, then roll in it. :frusty:

And yes, then there's that fear of my parents giving us a hard time. Pretty sure we'll have to hide him for a few wks, then maybe just put him in their yard one day. And act like we found him there


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Tritia,
Funny, you have to listen to your mom's complaints and I have to deal with my adult kids, lol. 
One of my sons doesn't like my dogs barking when he comes in the house, so of course they follow him around and he gets ticked off.

We've tried the water bottle, and I've asked everyone to ignore them, no talking, so eye contact, no petting, etc. but some of the kids and my DH don't cooperate so it's frustrating.

The door issue is my big problem with my three and I'm not giving up! We even have them gated in the kitchen so they can't get to the front door, but you should hear them barking and see them jumping. Gad, it's crazy.
I know that they should sit for a treat, but training 3 dogs to do that is so hard.
Can't imagine doing that with little kids and all their friends etc coming and going. (Sounds like I'm not being supportive here, but I am trying to be realistic.)

Well, sounds like you're taking Benji, since you are talking about hiding him from your folks for awhile. 

Is the cliff-hannger, puppy soap opera over yet?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Nan, we've tried the water bottle..they turned and opened their mouths, LOL. Put them on a leash. Didn't work great, but kept them off of people as they walked in. Just hard to do that EVERY time. I think because dh and I weren't bothered, and found it kind of cute. We let it go, kwim? Now, we realize we're the house with the ankle biting dogs. The one I hated growing up, and I'm bummed. 

Oh, and we also gave treats to people as they came in, and told them to turn their backs on the dogs. They had to sit, then they'd turn around and give the treat. 
But, then there's the fact they're on your lap and in your face once you sit. OR, like Cooper. He likes to stand on people's backs or their heads, LMAO!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

> He does this every time she's bathed or groomed. Any clue why? Trying to put his scent back on her or something??


Tritia, Jasper does this too every time I groom/brush Cash-- My take is that Jasper is not usually dominant and he takes advantage of Cash being vulnerable to assert his dominance. Is Daisy the more the dominant dog?

I absolutely understand your indecision. another dog is not to be taken lightly. But Benji does look like he would be a perfect fit with your family-- and who knows he may have a calming effect on your other dogs. good luck at the vet.

Oh, I also understand checking house and dog listings daily. it becomes a habit.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

So true, so true! You do have to keep a realistic view! Nan, your visuals are scaring me from #2!! LOL. Gucci is pretty mellow and easy to train, so I've been pretty lucky so far.

Although, you never know, a new member to the pack could add a calming affect. 

But growing up in a house full of dogs, it was nice to have one that really, truly, deeply LOVED kids. I guess most dogs gravitate more towards the adults because they are main caretakers. I know whatever decision you make will be the right one. You are thinking this through as a family, and that's great.

Kara


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We have four dogs and I would not change it for the world except to add another hava boy sometime!!!! They all get along really well. Jillee and Betzie are best buds and Ginger and Lizzie just sleep...I think there calmness rubs off on the other two because they are not real hyper pups!!! I hope things work out for you but I commend you for thinking it through!!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy, Daisy is definitly more dominant. Only time she backs away is when Cooper has one of her balls. He doesn't fetch at all. But, she's obsessed with playing ball. He'll get it, and keep a paw on it. Just to be a butt head. She won't get near him, which I find odd.
But, yea..she's definitly feeling vulnerable right now. That's why I feel so bad to do this to her. She's itchy, bald, being humped every 5 mins..and here's another brother! Yikes!

Kara, I agree about the dog gravitating towards the person who takes care of them. Which..is me. Where I am, both dogs usually are. Right now both are under my chair. If I get up to go to the bathroom, they'll follow. If the house was full of kids and dh, it'd still be that way. Only exception would be if someone was playing with one of them. And at night, Cooper hangs out closer to dh. In fact, he'll only sit on dh's lap. Not mine. I'd love if this guy could stick with the kids, be a real "kid dog". But, since I'm the one home all the time, I'm doubting it.

He's still losing baby teeth, so I'm guessing he's only about 6 months? Younger then they first thought. And his little ears are dirty, so I'm thinking he was tossed outside. Obviously not going to be house broken yet. Which is not a biggie. Although it'd be great if he were! We got our golden at 3 months, and he was house broken. Aww..what a dream, lol. 

Megan, if one of these guys was a big dog..I'd have no problem with it. It's just the tumbleweed of spinning fur balls that scares me.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tritia said:


> And yea, I know, I know. I'm a nutjob about looking at petfinder and stuff. I've looked for YEARS. I honestly just like seeing the dogs. We bought a new house 2 yrs ago, and I still check all the new listings every, single day. And I'm not buying a house any time soon, either.
> But, then I saw him. I didn't want to fall for him.....I've got guys coming out tomorrow morning at 8 to measure for my new counters. That's the other thing. We'd decided we'd never buy another dog. Only rescue. Then I stared to really want another Hav after coming here. Looked at some hav rescue pups. Then into some breeders. The feeling came back to me, about not wanting to go that route, and figured if we bought new counters. We couldn't afford a hav any time soon
> Then...this guy, sigh.


Oh Tritia, you just described me perfectly!!! I told EVERYBODY I was going to wait at least 6-9 months before getting a dog, had things I wanted to do in the house, wasn't going to do rescue again....and looked at petfinder at least twice a day! So, within 2 months, I had rescued two dogs and haven't done a darn thing with the house!!!

I also loved your comment about trying the squirt bottle to get the dogs to stop barking and they just opened their mouth. ound: I know that would be how things went in my house!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> and Ginger and Lizzie just sleep...


'cept when Ginger is eating everything!! LOL (isn't she the little food theif?)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Tristia, I may be posting this too late.... I've kept up with this thread since you first posted those really cute photos and think I am on the other side of this discussion. In reading your post you are coming up so with many reasons why you shouldn't get him and not seeing anything other than how cute and perfect he is as to why you should. You need to ask yourself if all you need a puppy fix or you really want a 3rd dog. No doubt you will love him, but do you really want/need him. With his looks and personality he will find a forever home. 

There have been so many times I have done things on a want and afterwards thought that was not my best decision. I am living with a rescued Jack Russell, that I love, but if there was one day in my life I could relive it would be the day I brought her home.

Think to the future, a year from now do you want 3 dogs, will he be a great addition to the group you have, or will you be sorry you didn't get this cutie. As I said before, this is why I no longer visit the shelters........


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tritia, this is such a cliff hanger!!!! I have three dogs, and DH said we would NEVER have a dog!! I find the only issue I have that takes a little time is in and out of the car if I have to go somewher with all three. This little guy also might take some of the heat off of Daisy. Cooper may take to him and they might become such good playmates that Daisy will be left alone. You never know. Good luck with your decision - but remember, I think if for some reason it does not work out, you have a LONG line of people waiting to help take over!!

I wanted to add that my Lily is a barker and Linda introduced me to the bark collar that gives them a little spray of citronella if they bark. It works wonderfully. She knows when she has it on that she is not allowed to bark. It might be worth looking in to, to use just on the days that your MOm is coming over, or you know you will be having a guest.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Sandi, thank you for your post. I appreciate someone posting the other side. My doubts are what you expressed. That it's a decision based on "aww, how cute". Rather then, really thinking about what this means for our family. And the pup.
This is hopefully a good 15 yrs or so we'll have with this guy. I don't want to regret that day in the shelter, either.
Maybe because I wanted a third for so long, and finally gave up on the idea. That it's hard to talk myself back into all the reasons I wanted a third in the first place. Which comes down to..we enjoy our pets. Maybe we don't spend the time others do with theirs, because we're busy with the kids. But, I know they're loved and get lots of affection. And far more attention then many I know. I'm confident they're happy and that they have a good life. The idea of giving that to a rescued pup kind of warms my heart, ya know? 
But, yes..someone would snatch him up right away. No doubt.
A better someone? Honestly, not so sure  I think we're a pretty good family to come home to.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Laurie, definitly going to look into that. thanks!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, I really feel for you. I would not want to be in a position to make this kind of decision. It's so hard! When you know for sure, it's easy peasy. There are many reasons why this pup would be great with your family and many reasons to worry that maybe it's not the right time. 

I'm no help at all, I know, but I did want you to know that we are all with you on this and support whatever decision you think is best for you and the family. ((hugs))

Mind you, I'd love to see more pics of the little guy...... lol


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Tritia, I'm sure you would be a perfect home and no better could be found. I did not mean to insinuate that there could be a better home if that is the way you took it. If you have wanted 3 dogs then some of the points make above and Cooper having a playmate is something to consider.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Tritia, I'm sure you would be a perfect home and no better could be found. I did not mean to insinuate that there could be a better home if that is the way you took it. If you have wanted 3 dogs then some of the points make above and Cooper having a playmate is something to consider.


No, no, no..you didn't offend me at ALL!!!! you brought up some GREAT points. I was just saying he could definitly get a home asap. So, I wasn't worried about him sitting in the pound. Just that I thought we could give him a nice one.

And no, haven't gotten him yet because as I was leaving, Daisy had diarrhea ALL over the house. I mean, everywhere  I've been cleaning my carpets.
Think someone is trying to tell me something? LOL.
She had shots yesterday, and I think they upset her tummy. She hasn't had an accident in the house for a LONG time. If she has, we've blamed Cooper


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just catching up on this thread----

Whatever your decision will be on Benji---it just needs to be right for you and your family. You know what is right /or best for you....:hug:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Tritia, 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Benji will be so happy with you and have such a wonderful home too:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha. What a great way to tell us Tritia . They all look perfect together. Drat. Now I am jealous!!! that is one cute puppy. Can't wait to hear of the adventures of Daisy, Cooper and Benji.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

:help:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ohmy goodness, you are so lucky!! And what a beautiful trio they make. Gosh he looks like he just fits in. 

You will do great!!! Enjoy your first night together!!!
I am so happy!!!!:whoo:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Help? Why help? It looks like things are well in hand! Congrats, I think?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Help? more pictures will surely help!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I feel like I'm in doggie daycare, LOL.

We took Daisy out to meet him first. She did great. Then Cooper, who was still more interested in humping Daisy:Cry:
But, they've all done great so far. 

Since we've been in the house, he's pretty much sat right next to the guinea pig cage, barking and licking his lips. Umm...think I know what he is now. Terrier???ound:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, from the picture, he looks like he fits right in. I am sure it will take him a few days to find his place in the group, but it looks like he sure made a good start. Congrats! I am sure you will give him a wonderful home!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations, honey!

I had a feeling you'd be bring that baby Benji home. What is his name, btw? He fits in well, and may distract Coopers obsession of humping! LOL
I can't wait to hear how he settles in and how it goes, he seems like a little gentleman!

Kara


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

name suggestions needed!
I can't do brody or benji. Just not feelin' them, lol.

He just bounced in here, put his paw up on my leg. I patted his lil' head, and he bounded back to stalk the guinea pig 
Went outside, went poop right away and came right back in  (to stalk the guinea pig)
What a good boy.

By tomorrow, he'll totally suck. I know it, hehehe.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Awww! Congratulations! Best wishes for a quick adjustment! Maybe Cooper will leave poor Daisy alone for a while now!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, Tritia...

Look at it this way, atleast the guinea pig now has a BODYGUARD! ound: Someone needs to protect it from Cooper's humping, right?

Let's see...Cooper, Daisy, and Einstein? lol 

Troy?
Bouncer?
Ceaser?
Taco?

Gosh, I'm awful with boys names. lol

K.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you still set on a B name??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah the name game!!!! 

here are some names I have loved but they never worked for either of my boys

Bo/Beau (and still a "B") 
Fiddler 
since you have a Daisy how bout Gatsby
Noah
Moses
Gus 
Toby
Buddy

He looks like a Beau to me. Your little sweetheart.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He looks like a Pluto! or a Rusty! Yeah...Rusty! 

Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tritia,

Congratulations on your little B name guy, looks like he fits right in.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

How about Buster or Barney?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I love the name Beau!!! I agree, he is like a little sweetheart and will probably stick to your side!! What an absolute sweet face that pup has!! I hope you decide on a great name on him soon so he will just "fit" into the family, name and all!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

First let me say I'm *so* happy for you. I don't know why (yet) but this very special boy will have you one day say "thank goodness we took him." He has a special role in your life. Congratulations! And please, give him a kiss from me.

Now for names, if you want to stay with b, how about Bogart, Bogie, Brannigan, we could always use another Bailey, Bandit, Baxter. If you're not sold on a b name, let us know and I'll try to come up with some more.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't believe it! I was away from the computer all day and the first thing I did was check out this thread.....so I'm thinking, OK, she's not going to do this. I can understand.....cleaning the carpets from one dog while thinking of getting another? HMMM, then BLAM!!! There "he" is! Congratulations!!!! I'm really excited for you and "Benji" no name. How about Chip.....uhm.....Rusty is good....Sandy...I'm not very good at this either.

But, bottom line.....GOOD LUCK AND ENJOY YOUR NEW LITTLE BUDDY!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little one. I'm so glad you made the decision to bring him home. Love the Guinnea Pig bodyguard...Beau is an awful cute little name for such a big sweetie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations on you sweet little new furbaby! He is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

YEAH!!!!

I would have understood completely if you hadn't taken him but I'M SO GLAD YOU DID!!!! I'll have to admit, I'm with Missy...


Missy said:


> Drat. Now I am jealous!!! that is one cute puppy.


Have fun! And good luck to the guinea pig!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Not set on a B name, so taking all into consideration. 
Saving those you've suggested to go over with the kiddos and dh.

Taco..funny, cause I almost called Cooper..Nacho


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm thrilled for you! He is adorable! I showed DH and told him there's no way I'd have been able to say no to that face either!

Chance
Chauncy
Hunter
and I still love Brody


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Arnie
Barney
Cash
Darby
Ellington
Fonzie
Garth
Henry
Izzie
Jake
Kerrigan
Louie
Monte
Newman
Ollie
Poncho
Quentin
Rory
Sammy
Teddy
Ubie
Vallee
Winston
Xavier
Yanni
Zane

OK...I need a LIFE! ound:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Whoo HOO! Congrats!!!! He's a very lucky guy!

May I enter the name game with Riley? Dunno...he looks like a Riley


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He's sooo cute! I think you'll be happy with your decision...how could you not be with a face like that? How about the name Gumbo? A good ole Cajun name. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jake, he's a Jake!!! good one Maureen.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, a few more. 

Morgan
Happy
(Sweet) William
Keeper
Langley
Crosby


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooooooohoooooooo!!!!! Major congratulations, Tritia!!! :whoo: What a great way to announce your new arrival to us. The picture is wonderful. 

I love the name 'Jake', Maureen! I also love 'Rusty', Kara.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I LOVE the picture and I am happy for your new dog especially, because I think he may have one the Jackpot by getting you as a family. So how about the name Jackpot?

I also like the sound of the one syllable names to go with your others. Chance would be good because you took a chance. 

I can't wait to hear more stories.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tritia, I'm so happy for you and your family! He is totally adorable! Sorry, I'm not much help in the name dept.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, Tritia, congratulations!
Great announcement picture.
He looks so at home with the other kids. I am so happy you took him.
The guinea pig thing is funny-he is definitely part terrier.

I hope you are all very happy and that tonight goes well.
I like the name Beau.

Looking forward to following the adventure.


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

Ohhhh, how about "Total"? If you read the "Maximum Ride" series by James Patterson you'll know where I'm going there, such a smart little talking dog. Orrrrr and don't take this the wrong way, but, Oopsi or Oops, like "Oopsi daisy" or "Oops I did it again" lol. Game names........Bingo or Yahtzee.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congratulations. I love the pic with all three dogs sitting! 

How about Chance...as you took a Chance and saved him, or maybe Gamble?!

Or since he's one of "the three amigos"-lucky day, dusty bottoms, or ned nederlander-these were the names of the tree amigo charachters


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I absolutely love your photo announcement, Tritia! 

Whatever you name him, it will be perfect.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Tritia!!!!! I just got home and was reading and can't wait to read to the end ~ just saw the three pups with your son ~ oh ~ sooooo sweet!!! I am so happy for you and I am so happy you got Benji!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition!:clap2:
He looks so cute in the picture!

How about the name "Bixby" or "Digby"?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations!!:whoo:
PS-how about Tucker or Rookie?


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm sure the perfect name will come in time!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Tritia,

Congrats! He is just a cutie and he was so attentive just like the others. I bet he's going to be your best friend.

I like the name Shiner - I think he's going to shine in your life.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, my GOODNESS! That picture is totally amazing!!! black, white and brown PERFECTION!!! I know you had your doubts, Hon, but, holy smokes, I just don't think you'll regret this little treasure! Tell your mom she's lucky you don't have 3 St Bernards or Great Danes or something! LOL. Little doggies are so much easier for her to shoo. LOL.
As for the name, I vote for Rusty or Beau.
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations!

I too just have this feeling that you will be very happy you made this decision! The picture of the 3 of them sitting so nicely together is just too cute!
Poor quinea pig! 

I have a couple names to throw in the pot, Buca or Sambuca and Beans.
Have a great first night, sounds like you're off to a wonderful start!

Beverly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. And all the names are great. I'm running them past the boys and we have a short list going.
I can't believe how well he's fitting in. Nobody's knocked on the door, so we haven't had to deal with that yet. But, everyone is doing great so far. He's in the middle of everything. Not hiding off in a corner, or backing away from anyone who wants to play. Follows me, of course. Like I knew he would from room to room.

Right now he's made himself at home in Daisy's bed. Not a big deal, cause she doesn't sleep in it much.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOL Donna, she's much rather me have danes. She hates little dogs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

He's just beautiful, Tritia! I love how he 'guards' the hamster cage ! lol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Thanks again everyone. And all the names are great. I'm running them past the boys and we have a short list going.
> I can't believe how well he's fitting in. Nobody's knocked on the door, so we haven't had to deal with that yet. But, everyone is doing great so far. He's in the middle of everything. Not hiding off in a corner, or backing away from anyone who wants to play. Follows me, of course. Like I knew he would from room to room.
> 
> Right now he's made himself at home in Daisy's bed. Not a big deal, cause she doesn't sleep in it much.


OMG Tritia, that face! Be still my heart. He is one super duper cutie.


----------



## momtwoboys (Jan 28, 2008)

I am in love, he is so cute. I love the coloring!

Okay, he's the third so how about "Tres" or even "Trace" pronounced almost the same but "Tres" being spanish for 3.

He sure does love that pig! Lol! How about "Cavy"? Cavies are guineas. Pigs are awesome btw!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, I was away all day but I am SO happy to find these news! How wonderful! I am so happy for you, your family and your dogs, in particular that cutie pie!  And, just wanted to chime in that I really think he looks like a Pluto.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He does look like a "Rusty" to me, but "Jake" works too! My DS, the oldest, is named Jake..oh, and someone suggested "Hunter", which is my other son! lol I picked doggie names, ehh? Max was a close name for me, actually Maximillion.  but Max for short.

K.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

He's a McDreamy........


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Funny that Chance keeps coming up. Too bad it's my best friend's son's name 
She also has a son named Gunnar. I remeber her saying once that she knew so many people that named their dogs what she had named her kids. In another conversation, she said if she had a third kid, it'd be Cooper. So, of course..the following yr I had to name my dog that :biggrin1:

Right now Binx, Leo, Sam, Elvis, Keno, Louie and Buddy are top of the list. 
Oh, and the 4 yr old wants to name him Naturals, because that's the name of our new ball team that we went to see the other night


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I love BUDDY..that's what I call Doc all the time...I should have just named him that.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

That was the 9 yr old's suggestion. So was Elvis and Leo. 11 yr old likes Keno. Oh, and 6 yr old wants Charlie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

haha! That's ME. I know SOOO many people that have dogs named "Jake". lol and even a few "Hunter"'s...My DD Kelly, well..not so much a dog name *shew*!

I really like SAM and LEO, CHARLIE and BINX!

Very cute,

Oh..and Nat could work too, but people might think you named him "Gnat" and not "Nat(ural)". lol

K.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I like Buddy and Charlie a lot!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> haha! That's ME. I know SOOO many people that have dogs named "Jake". lol and even a few "Hunter"'s...My DD Kelly, well..not so much a dog name *shew*!
> 
> I really like SAM and LEO, CHARLIE and BINX!
> 
> ...


I had a cat named Jake, that I just loved. Then when I was pg with kid #2, I desperately wanted to name him Jacob, still wish I had. But couldn't get past the cat. It'd have fit in better with all my other boys (they are Ethan, Kyle, Micah & Asher). Jacob, being another biblical would have been better then Kyle. Dh's fault, lol.

I remember liking the name Abby for a girl, but I've known sooooo many dogs named Abby. Or Molly.

Buddy and Leo are top two right now. Buddy is just so common. I think it's been top 10 for 100 yrs, lol. 
I could rename Cooper to Luke. And call this one Bo.

Bo, Luke and Daisy. Cooper's not real bright, he'd probably never notice ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I had a cat named Jake, that I just loved. Then when I was pg with kid #2, I desperately wanted to name him Jacob, still wish I had. But couldn't get past the cat. It'd have fit in better with all my other boys (they are Ethan, Kyle, Micah & Asher). Jacob, being another biblical would have been better then Kyle. Dh's fault, lol.
> 
> I remember liking the name Abby for a girl, but I've known sooooo many dogs named Abby. Or Molly.
> 
> ...


That's ironic, because my exDH had a childhood pet named Jake and he was actually OPPOSED to the name, but I stuck to my guns on this one. Heck, I was the pregnant one! lol I did all the hard work.  I'm glad I did. The name DOES fit him, he's very loving and charismatic (popular). With Hunter, I picked that name before it was trendy (I'm actually surprised it is a fad name now) because it was my Grandfather's middle name and an old English name that runs in my family, although..his middle name is biblical (James).

How funny that Cooper wouldn't notice a name change!!! lol ound: Gucci has so many 'nick names' that she answers to, I can see how one could easily change a name and they wouldn't notice. Yesterday, I called her "Twinkle-Turd" and my husband was like "WTH?" and she came runnin! LMAO!

Kara


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> That's ironic, because my exDH had a childhood pet named Jake and he was actually OPPOSED to the name, but I stuck to my guns on this one. Heck, I was the pregnant one! lol I did all the hard work.  I'm glad I did. The name DOES fit him, he's very loving and charismatic (popular). With Hunter, I picked that name before it was trendy (I'm actually surprised it is a fad name now) because it was my Grandfather's middle name and an old English name that runs in my family, although..his middle name is biblical (James).
> 
> How funny that Cooper wouldn't notice a name change!!! lol ound: Gucci has so many 'nick names' that she answers to, I can see how one could easily change a name and they wouldn't notice. Yesterday, I called her *"Twinkle-Turd" *and my husband was like "WTH?" and she came runnin! LMAO!
> 
> Kara


Oh my gosh, how funny!!
Yea, I need to be careful with names, because I easily turn them into nicknames, and not always good, lol.
Daisy is Crazy Daisy..and of course, Cooper the Pooper. Leo is sounding pretty safe right now


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo:"Congrautlationsssssssssss, I knew you would make the right decision!!!!!:whoo::whoo:"
I stay off line one afternoon and look what happens, I love, love, love your announcement. As to names, my favorite of all times was my first boxer champion who was *"Chance", *second would be *"Tramp", *third would be *"Special" and call him Spec". *


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Oh, Tritia, you did it!!!!!! Y*ay and congratulations!!!!!! He is really really wonderful. Love the caramel color. He looks so smart and sweet. And like he was meant to be with you all. And esp. the guinea pig.  What a lucky guy. Good luck with the names. I think you've already gotten great counsel on that. xo


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

"Twinkle Turd" is a nickname from the obvious "BUTT BATH" daily ritual. ound:

K.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I really like Leo....he looks like he has been there awhile....just fits right in!!! Glad you gave him a good home...what about Levi??? Just thought of it.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> "Twinkle Turd" is a nickname from the obvious "BUTT BATH" daily ritual. ound:
> 
> K.


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeaaa! :cheer2: I have been following this thread, Tritia, and LOVE the announcement photo . . . it was meant to be!! He's a lucky puppy. I know there will be days where you wonder if you made a mistake, but heck, we all have those! I often say, "you can pick your dogs, but not your kids!" LOL

I also wish I had been on this forum when we were coming up with Jackson's name. Everyone has such creative ideas. I saw a "Happy" suggestion which was funny because that's what the breeder nicknamed Jackson. Everyone in our house was in such disagreement for days that we kept calling him Happy. Then someone pointed out that you couldn't tell if that was a boy or girl. I like Beau, Buddy, Rusty, and Jackpot!! You could just say . . . here, Jack, go to the pot!! Sorry . . . too much coffee this AM.

Are you in Arkansas? I know they have a new minor league team called the Naturals.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tritia, I am getting such a vicarious rush from this thread. Here is the thing about the name Buddy that a friend told me when my sister had grabbed that name for her new pup right before we got Jasper (we considered Buddy) she said your going to call him Buddy anyway no matter what his name is...LOL

I love Jackpot, Sam, Bo and Luke (your sons can say to him "Luke I am your Father..."


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Tritia said:


> LOL Donna, she's much rather me have danes. She hates little dogs.


Oh my goodness, Tritia! You can't win!!! Mothers!!! Grr.
Those pictures are WONDERFUL! Sounds like he fits right in and has found a special piggy friend. LOL


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

What a QT! Beautiful coloring and seems very sweet. I haven't read through the whole thread, but I seem to remember you were worried about his leg -- is he okay? I can't wait to hear what you name him.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> Tritia, I am getting such a vicarious rush from this thread. Here is the thing about the name Buddy that a friend told me when my sister had grabbed that name for her new pup right before we got Jasper (we considered Buddy) she said your going to call him Buddy anyway no matter what his name is...LOL
> 
> I love Jackpot, Sam, Bo and Luke (*your sons can say to him "Luke I am your Father*..."


ound:

I DO keep calling him Buddy, you're right.

BUT...I think his name is officially Leo


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

dschles said:


> What a QT! Beautiful coloring and seems very sweet. I haven't read through the whole thread, but I seem to remember you were worried about his leg -- is he okay? I can't wait to hear what you name him.


His leg seems just fine.

And here's another pic from just a few mins ago. Wow, forgot what it was like to take a pic of a calm pup. And one that wasn't black. I have very few pics of Cooper, cause he either never stands still. Or is impossible to focus on.
Also, he took to sit pretty fast. So I'm assuming he knew how to do it? Lay down he didn't know, but learned in about 3 mins!!!! And now...we're already on to roll !!!!!!!
When you tell Daisy to sit, she does it..and shakes and pees, lol. Cooper, well he dances, what can I say?? He will do it (as you saw in the pic) but, he prefers to dance


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

PRECIOUS!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Like I said earlier....you'll end up on Leno or some similar show with your super smart rescue dog named "Leo", doing all sorts of tricks, amazing all that watch! You'll tell your story about how hard the decision was, but with the encouragement of your Havanese forum friends, you adopted little Leo off of the streets, into your home and the rest is history.  (he is so cute!!)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Get that dog an agent right now!!!!! Seriously, he is the cutest little guy ever. I'm so glad you got him.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Awww they look perfect together! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is a cutie!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Can that little guy even take a bad picture? I think not!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats  He is SUPER ADORABLE!!!

I also like the name Chance since he is a rescue!

Amanda


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

OMG...I finally caught up! I can't believe I missed the ending to this wonderful story! I love the name Leo! Gosh, he has a sweet face! He just LOOKS smart...something about those eyes. I think this is one special pup. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie pie! Adorable pictures.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Trita how did his first night go with his new family? I agree you better go find a dog agent as he is just the cutest. Whoever his old family use to be I think they ought to have their head examined for giving up such a gorgeous and good little guy!


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Gotta say it again..
What a beauty!!! I love this pup!!!

So happy you decided to bring him home. A decision I know will bring you many years of joy..

Welcome home Leo!!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Trita how did his first night go with his new family? I agree you better go find a dog agent as he is just the cutest. Whoever his old family use to be I think they ought to have their head examined for giving up such a gorgeous and good little guy!


It went really well. He hung out with kids till they went to bed. Then dh, the other dogs and myself until bed time. Then I put him in the crate Daisy rarely uses. And he only whined for like 2 mins. I took them all out to the bathroom around 4, and back in the crate. Dh let him out again around 7, I think. Cooper went in a crate in our bathroom for the first yr. This guy, I decided to have the crate in our room. By the bed. I thought at first he'd be really bummed to see the other dogs out, but like I said. He did fine. Course, tonight could be WAY different.
Tonight, he's made himself comfy on the couch with dh or myself (didn't even try to get up there last night). He really does appear very "at home". 
He's itching a LOT. Which I need to have checked out by Monday if he's still doing it. They checked him over for fleas and he didn't have any. But, he's rubbing his face and ears on the ground a lot.

I do wonder about his previous owners. He was found in a park. So, not sure if he just got out or what? Being as social as he is, seems like he was well taken care of. Vet said he was 5 months or so. Still just a little guy. I think back to Kristy's "puppy" and how timid she was. This guy is nothing like that. But, he's not in your face, either. Just a sweetie.


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

whoo hoo, Tritia!!! So happy to hear that Buddy/Leo is fitting in so well. Hope he will bring much joy and laughter to you and your family (including Daisy and Cooper, of course  )

We're staying tuned for the next episode... :couch2: :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so excited for you, Tritia, and glad that things are going well.

The face itching and rubbing can be a sign of food allergies. Doc does it, but only after eating and nothing like Kai does, so I don't think Doc's antics are from allergies. Kai has allergies...bad allergies. Kai's gums get really inflamed, bright red, when her allergies are especially active. Izzy will also rub her face on the carpet at times, so it's not always a sign of allergies. I've always wondered if Izzy and Doc have watched Kai and think that's what a dog is supposed to do!! LOL!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yeah!!!! now I am extra Jealous. And I agree with Amy, he needs an agent.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia, great news so far. I've been wondering about his history. it doesn't sound like he was treated badly. It's almost sad if he did get away from a family as I'm sure they are missing him. No sense dwelling on that, though. He's found a loving, fun family and I am sure he's going to love being a part of it. 

That pic of Leo is adorable!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay crew say no to this face!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Okay crew say no to this face!


STOP IT!!!! There isn't room in my bathroom or on my bed for a 3rd dog! We're going to have to start weekly PetFinder-aholics meetings.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> STOP IT!!!! There isn't room in by bathroom or on my bed for a 3rd dog! We're going to have to start weekly PetFinder-aholics meetings.


LOL...ain't that the truth!? I torture myself by looking at Petfinders all the time.

Tritia, I'm so glad things are going so smoothly with Leo in the house. Oh, and perfect name, by the way, it sooo suits him.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Tritia,
Congratulations on Buddy/Leo. He's absolutely adorable. I wouldn't have been able to resist him either. I'm so glad he has a home with you. More pictures, please.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Tritia... You've really found yourself one rare gem! He is just so stinkin cute!:biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Amy, I've seen that little one. Sooo cute!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Susan... more pics on a new brag thread 
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3967


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy, that is one cutie pie! Look at that long, soft hair! Very nice puppy, though he looks pretty big already. lol 

Torture, that's what this is,... torture! :frusty:


----------

